# ClockworkMod



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

i am having an issue that clockworkmod is not working i get the error

Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC

can i just redo the whole installation process or do i need to somehow remove CM7 first 
i really just need to get Android market on here and its being a pain


----------



## jutley (Oct 13, 2011)

Doctor your touchpad andreinstall make sure you have all the update zips in the cminstall folder.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought clockwork mod recovery thingy was installed and Im sure it is because I can boot into it but in Android if I try to open it it asks me to identify my device from a list with no Hp touchpad on it. ANyone know how? AFAIK we will be able to update this alpha using this app so any help is appreciated


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

jutley said:


> Doctor your touchpad andreinstall make sure you have all the update zips in the cminstall folder.


Why would I need to doctor if doctor does not effect the android partition?


----------



## rayishu (Sep 19, 2011)

Im having this same issue. Android is running perfectly fine but clockwork doesnt launch

Checking uImage....Invalid Data CRC


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

I had the same prob. Just Dr's it and al was golden.


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

If anyone is like me and doesn't want to use webos dr due to data, tweaking etc I have found by running the command "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.Clockworkmod" (uImage.Clockworkmod being extracted from the zip) it boots clockworkmod allowing you to apply zips - google apps etc unfortunately once you reboot you once again get the crc error. At least it allows an update etc without completely wiping the system until someone comes up with a complete fix. Hope that's helpful to someone


----------



## bitflung (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks reeso3000; this simple workaround made my night 



reeso3000 said:


> If anyone is like me and doesn't want to use webos dr due to data, tweaking etc I have found by running the command "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.Clockworkmod" (uImage.Clockworkmod being extracted from the zip) it boots clockworkmod allowing you to apply zips - google apps etc unfortunately once you reboot you once again get the crc error. At least it allows an update etc without completely wiping the system until someone comes up with a complete fix. Hope that's helpful to someone


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I may be way off here and if so please someone inform me!! I have made a backup using clockwork recovery by booting it using the method I mentioned earlier. It has of course created a backup of the boot in tar format. Would someone be able to create a back up and post a screen shot of the tar open with file sizes etc to compare. By comparing I was wondering if I could extract the tar file delete any files that were not present in a working boot as I installed "chompers" version and im guessing it is causing the boot file to get too big to fit clockwork aswell (as mine states there is no room to install clockwork recovery or something to that affect), I then planned to repack the boot file and restore using clockwork and then installing clockwork from the command prompt again.I am very new to all this so if it is off the wall please some let me know! thanks

EDIT: I deleted the existing clockwork uimage and repacked it tried to flash it but got md5 mismatch I see someone has posted a fix for that on xda but its 5:44 am here and im working at 9 doh so I think thats for tomorrow night folks

EDIT2: Seems I can't fix the mismatch issue due to there being no .img file in the backup :S


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

Just doctor to remove the old kernels from /boot and free up space


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

I freaking hate you


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well after battling away I decided to use webos dr having made a backup using clockwork recovery. Dr webos obviously wiped out the boot loader etc and it booted back into web os asked me to sign in etc. To my joy it did not however wipe any data (well android side anyway). A simple reinstall of the 3 zips and I am back up and running with all my tweaks and installs completely intact  and of course I can now correctly boot into clockwork recovery  I suggest a backup just in case and don't take any responsibility if it goes wrong but thought I would share my feedback


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

"reeso3000 said:


> Well after battling away I decided to use webos dr having made a backup using clockwork recovery. Dr webos obviously wiped out the boot loader etc and it booted back into web os asked me to sign in etc. To my joy it did not however wipe any data (well android side anyway). A simple reinstall of the 3 zips and I am back up and running with all my tweaks and installs completely intact  and of course I can now correctly boot into clockwork recovery  I suggest a backup just in case and don't take any responsibility if it goes wrong but thought I would share my feedback


Thanks for this, I need to do his tonight because my cwr is not working (because I previously had choid installed). What are the 3 zip files I need to reinstall once I have web doctored?


----------



## evercleardoc (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the same issue. when running ACMEInstaller for just CWM it states that there is not enough space on the boot partition. 
Any suggestions other than DR'ing?


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

sandman said:


> Thanks for this, I need to do his tonight because my cwr is not working (because I previously had choid installed). What are the 3 zip files I need to reinstall once I have web doctored?


Basically once you have used dr webos follow the instructions again as stated in the download:-
Place cm7, clockworkrecovery and moboot in cminstall on the root of the touchpad as before
then run the command in a command prompt as before - novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

Also note it seems to wipe out preware etc on the webos side of things and poss apps - if your like me and never intend on booting webos again there's nothing to worry about

hope thats helps

evercleardoc - I tried for hours last night with no luck (not that I know a great deal) dr webos was done in 15 minutes and I was up and running again in 20 mins


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

"reeso3000 said:


> Basically once you have used dr webos follow the instructions again as stated in the download:-
> Place cm7, clockworkrecovery and moboot in cminstall on the root of the touchpad as before
> then run the command in a command prompt as before - novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is a big help.


----------



## jbierling (Aug 28, 2011)

Any suggestions other than using Dr webos or manually (re)running running the command "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.Clockworkmod" ? Perhaps installing the newer (0.1.0) version of chroid and then uninstalling it? Might that allow the reboot recovery to work?


----------

